# Springfield V-10



## agoetz2005 (Oct 19, 2009)

Saw one of these in the local shop for $725. Interesting pistol with the ported barrel and all.

Price seemed out of line, but I had never seen one of these before. 

Anyone have any info/experience to share?


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

That price is VERY out of line. I can pick one up for around 550.00 here in Saint Louis.

I want one of the Service model V10s my self but I would never pay that price for one.
You might be better off going to BudsGuns.com

As for BudsGuns. here is the url http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/index.php


----------



## Mr.jt (Mar 24, 2008)

Got mine yesterday for $350 LNIB! I had not heard about the slide cracking on the 9mm until after I got it but thank god for the great SA warranty.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Mr.jt said:


> Got mine yesterday for $350 LNIB! I had not heard about the slide cracking on the 9mm until after I got it but thank god for the great SA warranty.


Holly cow. Where did you find a XD9mm V10 for 350.00??????


----------

